
Why some experts think driving with two feet could be safer than one - jrs235
http://www.vox.com/2015/7/1/8877583/two-foot-driving-pedal-error
======
VT_Drew
I was hoping this article was going to argue that driving a manual transition
is safer than an automatic. Unfortunately I was disappointed.

>Nowadays, though, more than 96 percent of cars sold in the US are automatic,
and the remainder are disproportionately sports cars.

